# dank?



## blondlebanese (Dec 8, 2014)

what does dank mean?


----------



## Locked (Dec 8, 2014)

blondlebanese said:


> what does dank mean?



Really good Smoke/Bud.   Above Dank for me is called Straight Fire.  The Extra special Bud that is just Top Notch.   jmo


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 8, 2014)

Just another slang term for the good bud!


----------



## blondlebanese (Dec 8, 2014)

I always used dank to describe a wet warm dark place.  kinda describes one of them tree eatin mamals. lol.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 9, 2014)

LOL--many many words have more than one meaning.  Just one the the things that makes English so hard to master.


----------



## justafarmer (Dec 9, 2014)

dank is the stank


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 9, 2014)

I always refer to top notch bud as "Kron", but around here they call it "Dro". Everywhere you go there is diferent slang names for top quality. I think in High Times magazine they refer to top quality as "kind". I think its short for "the kind that killed Elvis".


----------



## DankHobbyist (Dec 23, 2014)

Or kind on your lungs. Lol.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 23, 2014)

Kind-Bud that goes back to the 80's

Deadheads had Kind-Bud


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 23, 2014)

I love when it is called kind bud. It is a very kind bud. Dankity dank dank dank.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 24, 2014)

If it's Dank it's good. People use it to describe very strong smelly potent stuff or as the cop said " this is the most pungent dope I  ever seen" must have smelled the bag 100 times lol


----------

